# August Goose season



## Wallijig (Jul 31, 2012)

Our Canadian goose season opens here in Eastern SD on Saturday August 4th. We can shoot 15 geese a day per person. I am debating on goose hunting or fishing this weekend maybe both.  Anyone else have early goose season going out after them?


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 31, 2012)

Ours runs the month of September. There are plenty of residents that I have my eye on already


----------



## switchback (Aug 14, 2012)

I'd love to go but havent ever had the chance to go YET!


----------



## pelagicbldr (Sep 4, 2012)

We have 15 days, 1-15th of this month september. Got five more in the landau jon this am. I love shootin' stuff out of the sky! :twisted:


----------

